# I just stopped by to point out something for you Bulldog fans to ponder.



## Lurker (Oct 12, 2015)

The Duke Blue Devils are ranked in the Top 25 of both the AP and Coaches polls.  The University of Georgia Bulldogs are unranked in both.

And, no you can not have coach Cutcliffe.

That is all.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

Lurker said:


> The Duke Blue Devils are ranked in the Top 25 of both the AP and Coaches polls.  The University of Georgia Bulldogs are unranked in both.
> 
> And, no you can not have coach Cutcliffe.
> 
> That is all.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Great thread. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

A very insightful post.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

I hope you will stop by sometime next year to make another insightful post.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Great thread


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Quite an observation you have made


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

Yep, Duke are better than the Dawgs.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for posting this


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Great thread man.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

duke plays tek


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Great thread and Go Dawgs x2


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 12, 2015)

Lurker said:


> The Duke Blue Devils are ranked in the Top 25 of both the AP and Coaches polls.  The University of Georgia Bulldogs are unranked in both.
> 
> And, no you can not have coach Cutcliffe.
> 
> That is all.



2 incredible news nuggets in 1 post! Both instances are extremely rare occurrences. Duke made the Top 25 and the Dawgs are not in the Top 25! I'm sure NC is proud...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

Go Noles


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2015)

You wish you had CMWildfireR!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> duke plays tek




And won 2 yrs in a row . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And won 2 yrs in a row . .



sad when Duke has your number.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> sad when Duke has your number.



Hey it was raining..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

Great Thread 5 stars.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Great Thread 5 stars.



It is a great thread, ain't it? Happy to see somebody agrees with me.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Great Thread 5 stars.



It has to be a lie. Round ball season hasn't started yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Hey it was raining..





It was raining ALOT harder too . .


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 12, 2015)

yeah all the planets lined up fer ya'.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 12, 2015)

Lurker said:


> The Duke Blue Devils are ranked in the Top 25 of both the AP and Coaches polls.  The University of Georgia Bulldogs are unranked in both.
> 
> And, no you can not have coach Cutcliffe.
> 
> That is all.





Thread of the year nominee


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Thread of the year nominee



That's a lie and you know it. My Polish kicker thread will be a sticky by the end of the season........


----------



## bullgator (Oct 12, 2015)

So is Toledo  ranked in the top 25


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 12, 2015)

bump for the ones returning from hunting and not up to date on the rankings


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> bump for the ones returning from hunting and not up to date on the rankings


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

bullgator said:


> So is Toledo  ranked in the top 25



Holy Toledo


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Very average thread.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 13, 2015)

Maybe we can settle this thread with another Belk Bowl appearance.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

Lurker said:


> The Duke Blue Devils are ranked in the Top 25 of both the AP and Coaches polls.  The University of Georgia Bulldogs are unranked in both.
> 
> And, no you can not have coach Cutcliffe.
> 
> That is all.




I guess we'll just have to see how the season finishes out.. Duke still has the ACC powerhouses to play..

And no, you can't have Richt!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess we'll just have to see how the season finishes out.. Duke still has the ACC powerhouses to play..
> 
> And no, you can't have Richt!



why would they want a down grade at the head coach position.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> why would they want a down grade at the head coach position.



I guess you don't follow Duke football... Heck, I didn't even know they had a football program..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess you don't follow Duke football... Heck, I didn't even know they had a football program..


Cutcliffe is a better coach than richt


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Cutcliffe is a better coach than richt



Does more with less.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Does more with less.



Yep.. and he beat Tek last year too


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep.. and he beat Tek last year too



It was raining last year too - game was delayed due to lightning for crying out load.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> It was raining last year too - game was delayed due to lightning for crying out load.....



why do you care..........Ute


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> why do you care..........Ute



Scoreboard thug....


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Scoreboard thug....
> 
> View attachment 853742


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 13, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Scoreboard thug....
> 
> View attachment 853742



Bama wasn't trying, remember?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Cutcliffe is a better coach than richt





Gold Ranger said:


> Does more with less.



Hmmmm.... wonder why he is still at Duke?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmmm.... wonder why he is still at Duke?



He tried the head coach thing at Ole Miss for 7 years and all but admitted that there is a lot less stress and expectations at Duke.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Scoreboard thug....
> 
> View attachment 853742



Ouch.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> He tried the head coach thing at Ole Miss for 7 years and all but admitted that there is a lot less stress and expectations at Duke.



Plus, everyone knows he has a "smartest guy in the room, arrogant jerk" personality.  Fits in quite nicely at Duke.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> He tried the head coach thing at Ole Miss for 7 years and all but admitted that there is a lot less stress and expectations at Duke.



So you are saying he is an underachiever and that's why he went to Duke? 

Makes sense..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you are saying he is an underachiever and that's why he went to Duke?
> 
> Makes sense..



Yep.  Richt is just waiting on the job to open up.  He's next in line.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep.  Richt is just waiting on the job to open up.  He's next in line.



You mad cause Richt owns FSU too??

I know it's hard to focus on FSU with the cupcake schedule you have. Heck, it's worse than Ohio States..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You mad cause Richt owns FSU too??
> 
> I know it's hard to focus on FSU with the cupcake schedule you have. Heck, it's worse than Ohio States..



We'd beat 10rc.  Or we could compare against our common opponent, Florida.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Plus, everyone knows he has a "smartest guy in the room, arrogant jerk" personality.  Fits in quite nicely at Duke.


Didn't say anything about his personality, but i think that arrogance may have come from all those years at Tennessee. 


Browning Slayer said:


> So you are saying he is an underachiever and that's why he went to Duke?
> 
> Makes sense..


He was actually 44-29 at Ole Miss. By their standards of the 90's that was actually quite impressive but like i said the stress of trying to compete for recruits and then that last year with a 4-7 record got him fired after he refused to make any staff changes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> He was actually 44-29 at Ole Miss. By their standards of the 90's that was actually quite impressive but like i said the stress of trying to compete for recruits and then that last year with a 4-7 record got him fired after he refused to make any staff changes.



Looks like Hugh Freeze is enjoying himself right now!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> We'd beat 10rc.  Or we could compare against our common opponent, Florida.




the way to early bowl projections on radio this morning have UGA and FSU playing in the peach bowl this year.


I would love to see this come about


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> We'd beat 10rc.  Or we could compare against our common opponent, Florida.



You would like to think so..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the way to early bowl projections on radio this morning have UGA and FSU playing in the peach bowl this year.
> 
> 
> I would love to see this come about



Me too!

It would give Mark Richt a chance to stay undefeated against the Noles!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Me too!
> 
> It would give Mark Richt a chance to stay undefeated against the Noles!!



Robert will need to take vacation that week for sure





Daily dogsux


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the way to early bowl projections on radio this morning have UGA and FSU playing in the peach bowl this year.
> 
> 
> I would love to see this come about



Me, too.  I would gladly take the banning if my posts wouldn't be deleted.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Robert will need to take vacation that week for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to keep an eye on the Power Ranger and his uncle..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just to keep an eye on the Power Ranger and his uncle..



and spotandstalk thug too.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You would like to think so..



4X4 must've brainwashed you up there since Saturday.  Now Tennessee is a quality team?

I believe my last gif after you love letter to him was off base.  It must have been more like....



 GIFSoup


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> 4X4 must've brainwashed you up there since Saturday.  Now Tennessee is a quality team?
> 
> I believe my last gif after you love letter to him was off base.  It must have been more like....
> 
> ...





Great line from the movie.. 

No, what I was saying is FSU has yet to play a quality team and won't until about week 9 or so..

You have no clue what FSU is capable of. You didn't beat Miami down and they are not a quality team..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Great line from the movie..
> 
> No, what I was saying is FSU has yet to play a quality team and won't until about week 9 or so..
> 
> You have no clue what FSU is capable of. You didn't beat Miami down and they are not a quality team..



Miami has athletes, just an idiot coach.  We haven't played a balanced team, yet, but we have played some pretty good and one VERY good defense.

I do feel better after seeing Jimbo open up the playbook a little more.  I don't feel better after seeing Kelly still doesn't understand the concept of aggression.

No real expectations for this season.  I expected 2 or 3 losses this year.  It's a very young team.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Miami has athletes, just an idiot coach.  We haven't played a balanced team, yet, but we have played some pretty good and one VERY good defense.
> 
> I do feel better after seeing Jimbo open up the playbook a little more.  I don't feel better after seeing Kelly still doesn't understand the concept of aggression.
> 
> No real expectations for this season.  I expected 2 or 3 losses this year.  It's a very young team.



good analysis and daily nolesux


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> good analysis and daily nolesux



And that's why I won't come unglued when he eventually lose a game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> And that's why I won't come unglued when he eventually lose a game.



Then why are you and the other non UGA fans coming unglued when we lose?? 

THUGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Miami has athletes, just an idiot coach.  .



Sounds like the Vols..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Then why are you and the other non UGA fans coming unglued when we lose??
> 
> THUGS!



Because I worry about your well being.  I feared all weekend that I'd see where you went off the deep end got shot trying to rob a liquor store.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You mad cause Richt owns FSU too??
> 
> I know it's hard to focus on FSU with the cupcake schedule you have. Heck, it's worse than Ohio States..



Yep our schedule sucks this year.......Difference between Fsu and Uga is, FSU actually beats the cupcakes.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep our schedule sucks this year.......Difference between Fsu and Uga is, FSU actually beats the cupcakes.



Bad thing is we have to win ALL our games to get in the playoff.  UGA could sneak in with one....Oh, wait.  Nevermind.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Then why are you and the other non UGA fans coming unglued when we lose??
> 
> THUGS!



B/c yall got Butch slapped in a year where the "Dawgs were gonna win it all".


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the way to early bowl projections on radio this morning have UGA and FSU playing in the peach bowl this year.
> 
> 
> I would love to see this come about






Probably ain't gonna happen. The Dawgs still have 2-3 losses depending on the Ga Southern game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

Go Noles!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> B/c yall got Butch slapped in a year where the "Dawgs were gonna win it all".



The Dawgs are suppose to win it all, EVERY year!! Don't you see my predictions..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Probably ain't gonna happen. The Dawgs still have 2-3 losses depending on the Ga Southern game.



Like I challenged FrogBoy... Want to put some $$ on that one??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like I challenged FrogBoy... Want to put some $$ on that one??




Yeah, how many points ya gonna give me?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2015)

I can't believe this thread hasn't reached 100


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

Go.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

Noles


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2015)

If I could find over two Dawgs in the world that said we were going to win it all this year, I would be better than Sherlock Holmes. The FACT is 99.999999% of the Dawg fans were hoping we could beat SC, and finish 10 and 2, but like I have said a 100 times if it makes yall feel better to create this image of Dawgs in your mind go for it. UT still does not have a signature win.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If I could find over two Dawgs in the world that said we were going to win it all this year, I would be better than Sherlock Holmes. The FACT is 99.999999% of the Dawg fans were hoping we could beat SC, and finish 10 and 2, but like I have said a 100 times if it makes yall feel better to create this image of Dawgs in your mind go for it. UT still does not have a signature win.



It's funny the Bammers think I dreamed up the hate from them for the Polish kicker..... They're delusional and have problems with anything that forks.....


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I can't believe this thread hasn't reached 100



Challenge accepted


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Bama sux


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Noles sux


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Vols sux


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Gators sux


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Doesn't even require saying that every other team represented on this board sux


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Buncha thugs


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Terrible thread


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Lurker, you should be ashamed of this terrible thread


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Almost there


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Number 100


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

There ya go brown


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 15, 2015)

Three years


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 15, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Lurker, you should be ashamed of this terrible thread



Yet, you've posted over half the comments.

That's why he'll keep......



 GIFSoup
Trollin', Trollin', Trollin.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yet, you've posted over half the comments.
> 
> That's why he'll keep......
> 
> ...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



I bet Emu cares.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I bet Emu cares.



This is for him...


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yet, you've posted over half the comments.



I know. If you go back, you'll see I complimented this thread several times. But now it's terrible.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 15, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> I know. If you go back, you'll see I complimented this thread several times. But now it's terrible.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


>



dwags will be back eventually.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> dwags will be back eventually.



Define "eventually".


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Define "eventually".



Slayer recently predicted a title for 2016; sounds like it will be soon.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Slayer recently predicted a title for 2016; sounds like it will be soon.



The Sturgeon General has determined smoking too much Hopium will make you null and void. I never touch the stuff myself. I medicate with whiskey, and lots of it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Slayer recently predicted a title for 2016; sounds like it will be soon.



I knew next year was the year of the dog. 

Go dog 2016


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I medicate with whiskey, and lots of it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Slayer recently predicted a title for 2016; sounds like it will be soon.





BROWNING7WSM said:


> I knew next year was the year of the dog.
> 
> Go dog 2016



YEP!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 20, 2015)

Lurker said:


> The Duke Blue Devils are ranked in the Top 25 of both the AP and Coaches polls.  The University of Georgia Bulldogs are unranked in both.
> 
> And, no you can not have coach Cutcliffe.
> 
> That is all.



^^^^ This is all that needs to be said about the sad state of UGA football.  But I don't know why we UGA fans continue to be surprised with stuff like this-- the disappointment happens every year and always will with CMR.  But, hey, the players know he loves them.  Ain't that what winning football games is all about......


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2015)

HighCotton said:


> ^^^^ This is all that needs to be said about the sad state of UGA football.  But I don't know why we UGA fans continue to be surprised with stuff like this-- the disappointment happens every year and always will with CMR.  But, hey, the players know he loves them.  Ain't that what winning football games is all about......



You treat them like dirt, talk about their mom, run them till they can't breath, get in their face and cuss them when they get a penalty...then say I love you with the NC trophy in hand.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I knew next year was the year of the dog.
> 
> Go dog 2016



Actually it's 2018. Gotta keep that "every 38 years" streak alive ya know!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 20, 2015)

LOL, Slayer finally got out of time out.   

Funny how so many pup fans degrade them yet get away with it.  CMR won't win a NC.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 20, 2015)

UGA is garbage. GAR-BAGE. Since 1980. G-A-R-B-A-G-E.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 20, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> UGA is garbage. GAR-BAGE. Since 1980. G-A-R-B-A-G-E.



You may need to explain what is in the picture for some around here.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2015)

What is this NC you speak of?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> UGA is garbage. GAR-BAGE. Since 1980. G-A-R-B-A-G-E.



UGA may never win another NC and I can live with that, but to call them Garbage is way way over the edge. Sorry for your out look on your own State.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 21, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> What is this NC you speak of?



I've often wondered how many on here think Bama, FSU, and Ohio State fans like to brag about winning a North Carolina.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 21, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> UGA is garbage. GAR-BAGE. Since 1980. G-A-R-B-A-G-E.



How ya really feel?


Say win


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 21, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2015)

Go DUKE BLUE DEVILS


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> UGA may never win another NC and I can live with that, but to call them Garbage is way way over the edge. Sorry for your out look on your own State.



Seminoles have trash in their yards too.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Seminoles have trash in their yards too.



Difference is a good picker could find something of value amongst the trash in our yard.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Difference is a good picker could find something of value amongst the trash in our yard.



Gnats, Sand fleas, a chunk of a Cypress stump and a rusted out Plymouth Posi-Trac rear end sitting on concrete blocks have no value Ranger.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go DUKE BLUE DEVILS



hateful thug.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> hateful thug.



Is it legal for one thug to say that to another thug?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Is it legal for one thug to say that to another thug?


duke aint gots no swag. he node betta dan poincing outs dem duke peoples.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Gnats, Sand fleas, a chunk of a Cypress stump and a rusted out Plymouth Posi-Trac rear end sitting on concrete blocks have no value Ranger.



Still better than dog poop and bulldog corpses.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Seminoles have trash in their yards too.





I had trash in my yard until yesterday. 


My yard man got it all cleaned up. He's a good un and graduated from Uga to boot.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> UGA is garbage. GAR-BAGE. Since 1980. G-A-R-B-A-G-E.



The only thing that is GARBAGE is the way FSU never disciplines it's starters! Beat women, rape and steal and you won't miss any time.. Yep.. GARBAGE!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2015)

browning slayer said:


> the only thing that is garbage is the way fsu never disciplines it's starters! Beat women, rape and steal and you won't miss any time.. Yep.. Garbage!




2016


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> 2016



Pfftttt... This SEASON is not over yet! 

Dawgs vs LSU in the Dome!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfftttt... This SEASON is not over yet!
> 
> Dawgs vs LSU in the Dome!



There's ALWAYS a chance.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> There's ALWAYS a chance.



Now, that's the spirit!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2015)

the dog died in knoxville.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the dog died in knoxville.




Yep, Ol Smoky killed him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the dog died in knoxville.





SpotandStalk said:


> Yep, Ol Smoky killed him.



Pfffttt... Only the Gators can seal our fate! I'm seeing a bloodbath in Jacksonville!! Hopefully it's Gator blood that's getting spilled!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the dog died in knoxville.



Actually, Bama just beat them twice.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Actually, Bama just beat them twice.


yep and derrick henry just scored on the dogzzzz again


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfffttt... Only the Gators can seal our fate! I'm seeing a bloodbath in Jacksonville!! Hopefully it's Gator blood that's getting spilled!



If you see a bloodbath, it's very likely to be dawg blood because, seriously, the Dawgs simply don't have the offense or defense or the coaching for it to be the other way around.

Can UGA win?  Yes, maybe.  Could it be a "bloodbath" if they do?  No way.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2015)

HighCotton said:


> If you see a bloodbath, it's very likely to be dawg blood because, seriously, the Dawgs simply don't have the offense or defense or the coaching for it to be the other way around.
> 
> Can UGA win?  Yes, maybe.  Could it be a "bloodbath" if they do?  No way.



Shhhh... A Dawg can hope, can't he??


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 21, 2015)

Hope the dawgs do beat the gators.  I hate some gators.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I had trash in my yard until yesterday.
> 
> 
> My yard man got it all cleaned up. He's a good un and graduated from Uga to boot.



At least you were honest about the trash.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep and derrick henry just scored on the dogzzzz again



Yep and the extra point is good by the Polish Kicker.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 22, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Hope the dawgs do beat the gators.  I hate some gators.



No you don't.  You hate the Dawgs because you're a Yankee fan and you called them pups and you hate Mark Richt.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> No you don't.  You hate the Dawgs because you're a Yankee fan and you called them pups and you hate Mark Richt.



I think he just switched to the Mets, or is it the mutts?


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 22, 2015)

LOL, never said I hated Richt, that's what blind delusional readers see. I just said that it would not bother me if he was replaced.  He isn't the only coach available.  And certainly not the only OC available.  Heck where was Richt when UGA hired him.  He wasn't proven then as a HEAD coach.  So I don't see why some folks think its so far out there to think that another OC couldn't do as good if not better.

And it ticks me off that the Mets are in the World series.  Hope they lose.  Hate the mets and Sox as bad as the gators.


----------

